# Kiehl's Products: the new thread



## SloanePeterson (Feb 22, 2014)

I searched the boards for previous threads related to Kiehl's products but the last thread I found was from 2006! I thought it might be time to start a new thread related to Kiehl's.

  The most recent Kiehl's product I've been using is the Rosa Arctica Lightweight Cream. There are two versions of this cream, the Rosa Arctica and the Rosa Arctica lightweight. It's under Kiehl's anti-aging line. This cream was purchased for me by my friends last year for my birthday as part of a big birthday basket they put together for me. I like it because it even though it is "light" it still has a fairly thick cream consistency. When I apply it it feels as though my skin is sucking up the moisture and there is a gentle cooling sensation. I definitely notice a difference in the appearance of my skin the following morning if I use it as a night cream. My skin appears plumper and wrinkles are less noticeable. I've used up most of the jar in the course of a year but I really wish that I had instead used it consistently for 2 months and seen if there was any marked difference in my skin.

  I would definitely buy it again but since it is quite expensive ($60 for the 1.7 oz jar) I'm not sure when that's going to be happening.

  My favorite Kiehl's product has to be the Abyssine cream, however that was discontinued. The salesperson at Kiehl's said that Abyssine cream was basically kept the same and renamed Powerful Wrinkle Reducing Cream. The Abyssine cream I used had SPF 22 and was a wonderfully thick, highly moisturizing and wrinkle-smoothing cream. Although it was thick, it spread on my face very nicely and was a fantastic moisturizer to wear under makeup. My next skincare purchase will definitely be the Powerful Wrinkle Reducing Cream which I'm hoping will be pretty much exactly like the Abyssine cream.

  This is the thread to post about your favorite Kiehl's products! I'm wondering what everybody is loving. Skin care, body care, etc.


----------



## akaaggie (Aug 15, 2014)

I received a sample of the Rose Arctica cream and I loved it. When it came time to purchase, I ended up purchasing the avocado eye cream due to rave reviews. Well, it does not compare and I am exchanging the avocado for the RA.

  Can anyone recommend a Kiehl's facewash for combo skin? I am new to the brand but would like to explore more products....


----------



## Consuela327 (Aug 15, 2014)

akaaggie said:


> I received a sample of the Rose Arctica cream and I loved it. When it came time to purchase, I ended up purchasing the avocado eye cream due to rave reviews. Well, it does not compare and I am exchanging the avocado for the RA.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a Kiehl's facewash for combo skin? I am new to the brand but would like to explore more products....


 I use the calendula face wash and toner it works great for my sensitive combo skin.


----------



## akaaggie (Aug 16, 2014)

Consuela327 said:


> I use the calendula face wash and toner it works great for my sensitive combo skin.


Thank you; I will check it out!


----------



## Consuela327 (Aug 16, 2014)

akaaggie said:


> Thank you; I will check it out!


Hope it works for you!


----------



## tasha123 (Sep 23, 2014)

I absolutely adore Kiehl's! I used to have really acne prone skin and since I've made the switch I barely break out. I use the Ultra Facial Cleanser, Toner, and Cream. These products are absolutely amazing, they make my skin so clear and I don't even have to use a lot. I've also been using the Midnight Oil...to be honest I don't know if I have truly seen great results.


----------

